# Bigger Tank



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, I currently have my 4 inch gold spilo in a 20g tall. I am going to be aquiring a 30g tank for him this week. First off, will this new tank suit him for life? Then, if the answer is yes, there is a bit of a problem. See the 20g tall is where the 30g tank will be going. So I will have to disassemble the 20g tall and in its place, put the 30g. So, I was wondering if I could just suck all the water out of the 20g, get all the gravel out, put the p in the bucket with the old water, and set up my 30g with the 20g filter, water, heater, gravel, decorations, and just throw the p in. So, in terms, I will have apporximately 20g of cycled water, a cycled filter, and 10 gallons of tap water going into the 30g. Is this safe or will I still have a huge ammonia spike and have to cycle the tank. I did this also when upgrading my 55g to the 75g with reletive ease. Thanks for the input!


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

You should be safe doing this just be carfull when transfering your filter don't let it get dry or disturbued. You will have a small cycle because you will probably disturb a large amount of bacteria in the gravel but alot will remain and it will reseed quickly. Just be carefull not to overfeed and moniter the water closely.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think you will have a cycle at all. I think it will be fine. I have done this when setting up new tank and used all new gravel, 30% old water and a cycled filter and never had any spikes.


----------

